# Rockford Fosgate



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

Im kind of new to the "car scene" i suppose you could call it , so i am looking for all the advice and knowledge i can about my car. I was looking at 2 12" rockford fosgate subs to slap in the the back w/ a 1200w sub. Is this a wise decision? i drive a 2001 gxe sentra , if that is of any consequence. If you advise against this , could you give me some advice? thnx for any help given.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Misanthrope1144 said:


> Im kind of new to the "car scene" i suppose you could call it , so i am looking for all the advice and knowledge i can about my car. I was looking at 2 12" rockford fosgate subs to slap in the the back w/ a 1200w sub. Is this a wise decision? i drive a 2001 gxe sentra , if that is of any consequence. If you advise against this , could you give me some advice? thnx for any help given.



Im guessing you mean with a 1200 watt amp...you have to give more detail then that...tell us what the subs are, how much watts they handle RMS and peak, and ohms, then the amps wattage and ohms and everything like that, ur question is too genereal to answer..we need specs.


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

ok , i will have to check that out l8r , but its like 3 am and its time for bed , i will post again in the afternoon tommorrow.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Rockford fosgate HX2's are nice subs if you dont want to go all out


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

hey russia , how much did those dual kickers in your trunk w/ the box cost?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Rockford fosgate HX2's are nice subs if you dont want to go all out


they get loud, but SQ is nowhere to be found


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

What has no SQ? fosgate or kickers?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

actually, both

the kickers have better SQ than the HX2 though IMO


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have 2 10" hx2 fosgates hooked up to 2 power bd1000.1 rf amps, and i love it...check out my pics in my cardomain page...fiberglassed is done finally


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

The lower level rockfords (HE and HE2) have a good amount of sound quality. I have one 10 in my car and i think it sounds great


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> The lower level rockfords (HE and HE2) have a good amount of sound quality. I have one 10 in my car and i think it sounds great



Sound quality has to be based off of some kind of reference. If you've never heard good SQ then you will never know what your current setup is lacking. I thought my first sub setup sounded good when I had it....boy was I wrong, it was probably the worst sounding thing on the road. At the time RF and Sony subs sounded good as well, then I got the sub I have now. I went into Best Buy the other day and walked into their audio section, some kids were playing a rock song with a decently quick bass drum on a set of RF 12's (didn't see what model). They were drooling over them, and I couldn't help but laugh at how bad they sounded, blurring beats together right and left, not punchy at all, just kind of a droning bass line with little peaks where the "beats" were supposed to be.

I guess sound quality is one of those things where ignorance is bliss. Not saying that you're ignorant or anything, just that you're probably at the stage I was at a couple years ago when I had my JL w0's.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I paid 280$ shipped for both of my Kickers on Ebay which is an unheard of price... :thumbup:


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> Sound quality has to be based off of some kind of reference. If you've never heard good SQ then you will never know what your current setup is lacking. I thought my first sub setup sounded good when I had it....boy was I wrong, it was probably the worst sounding thing on the road. At the time RF and Sony subs sounded good as well, then I got the sub I have now. I went into Best Buy the other day and walked into their audio section, some kids were playing a rock song with a decently quick bass drum on a set of RF 12's (didn't see what model). They were drooling over them, and I couldn't help but laugh at how bad they sounded, blurring beats together right and left, not punchy at all, just kind of a droning bass line with little peaks where the "beats" were supposed to be.
> 
> I guess sound quality is one of those things where ignorance is bliss. Not saying that you're ignorant or anything, just that you're probably at the stage I was at a couple years ago when I had my JL w0's.


Well , i have heard some kickerz before and i thought they sounded damn good , but like you said , i guess you need a basis of comparison. Im just lookin for advice so tell me what yall's setups are and the (+) and (-) of them. thnx :cheers:


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

Russia said:


> I paid 280$ shipped for both of my Kickers on Ebay which is an unheard of price... :thumbup:


only 280 for both?! damn , good deal... what is a better box for kickerz tho? sealed or ported? fiberglass?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

For kicker would be ported...they are boomy subs and do their best in a ported box with at least 2 Cubic Feet of room per chamber.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah the kickers love ported boxes


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

what about fiberglass...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

fiberglass isn't it's own category, it's still either sealed or ported you're just using fiberglass instead of wood for the material


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

thats what i mean man! lol


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

It works out the exact same way, so yes it will work with fiberglass. Any sub will work with fiberglass, steel, plexyglass, or whatever instead of wood. Wood is just the easiest and cheapest so it's the norm.


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

i see...thnx :cheers:


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

hey russia, those are L5's in your car aren't they, I am thinking of going with 2 L7 12" and am wondering if you think the box would have to be much bigger than yours? I am thinking of about 2.5 - 3 cubes ported per sub.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Yupp those are 2 L5's in the back and I have them in a 2.0 Cubic Feet per chamber box...thats the biggest I could phsyically fit in my car. Trust me, the biggest box that u can get in ur car ported is what u should buy, Kickers love big ported boxes and the L7's will tear it up in them. By the way check out the other thread, there is a link in there for 2 Kicker L7's for 250$...fucking amaizng if u ask me.


----------



## vrmchh3z (Jan 20, 2004)

to tell you the truth depending on how many watts you have or are willing to use you could do what i did and get 2 audiobahn flame q series 12s they are some of the best sounding subs that i have ever heard they throb like no other and because of there high excursion they play any note exactly how they were ment to be played but to run mine i have 2700 watts running to them. but they do sound great just deppend on how much you want to spend because they are a higher class of sub then say fosgate.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

uh oh, we got another Audiobahn fanatic over here
break out the mace


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

Mexicans shop for audio equipment at Walmart.


----------



## vrmchh3z (Jan 20, 2004)

Are you saying that they sell audiobahn in walmart cuz last time i checked they they didnt. second of all i will take my audiobahn equipment and put it up against your and put it against your low as class starter sistem shit called fosgate. give me 2 12s even close to the same price range and my subs will blow u out of the water.


----------



## vrmchh3z (Jan 20, 2004)

hey and buy the way ur one to talk about the wall mart shit i understand jl is semi respectable but id like to see ur shit hit some of the lows like mine. ps why the hell did you go with jvc. you disapoint me if u have they stuff you say u have you could do better that jvc.


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

vrmchh3z said:


> Are you saying that they sell audiobahn in walmart cuz last time i checked they they didnt. second of all i will take my audiobahn equipment and put it up against your and put it against your low as class starter sistem shit called fosgate. give me 2 12s even close to the same price range and my subs will blow u out of the water.


Ok ese. :loser:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

vrmchh3z said:


> Are you saying that they sell audiobahn in walmart cuz last time i checked they they didnt. second of all i will take my audiobahn equipment and put it up against your and put it against your low as class starter sistem shit called fosgate. give me 2 12s even close to the same price range and my subs will blow u out of the water.



HAH, I'd LOVE to see your audiobahns even think about standing a chance against my 12A
They'll get louder probably (since that's the only thing Audiobahns do), but the SQ will be nowhere NEAR as good

Sorry, but do some research next time before spouting your mouth


----------



## vrmchh3z (Jan 20, 2004)

ohhh dont fuckin tlk to me about reaserch. i problebly have 1000 times more reasearch than you will ever have. i have 4 years under my belt working at a car audio store not to mention the thousand of hours since the time i was about 8 just working on shit. first of all my shit will hit more notes than your shit any day. second of all while ur bitch ass magnet is strugling through the notes making little pulses and calling it a throb my shit is making a fucking earthquake. third of all the only reason why ur shit would even come close to sounding better isnt because of sq its because my shit is rattling any part subject to movment in the car while ur shit just get a little harmonic vibration from the rear view.... :dumbass:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you have no idea do you....


----------



## vrmchh3z (Jan 20, 2004)

man we are never going to argree on this shit i will always like audiobahn in part because i do compete u will never agree with me and i will never agree with you but that is cool we all all have the right to our own opinion.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

vrmchh3z said:


> third of all the only reason why ur shit would even come close to sounding better isnt because of sq its because my shit is rattling any part subject to movment in the car while ur shit just get a little harmonic vibration from the rear view.... :dumbass:


Have you ever heard of sound deadening that makes ur car sound good instead of being proud of the rattles heard 2 blocks away?


----------



## vrmchh3z (Jan 20, 2004)

yeah as a matter of fact i have thats where the hole i compete part comes in . for starters i never said you could here it from two block away now see if it wernt for the fact that i have my entire car dynamated you probably could here it from two block away but then in competition i wouldnt do very well now would I.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Well u said everything rattles so I said wat I said...haha, u contradicted urself! U cheated! :fluffy:


----------



## vrmchh3z (Jan 20, 2004)

if i remember correctly i said everything inside my car and since i have a hatchback the dynamat wouldnt keep the shit inside the car from rattling so maybe you should pay attention to some shit like what car i have before you go blowing off ur trigger happy little punck ass of a mouth :dumbass:


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Bro grow up...Im not getting in a pissing contest with you...ur a real big talker, more power to u to call urself an adult talkin shit on a forum...haha


----------



## GSteg (Jan 27, 2004)

Gee, where do I start. 

JL Audio is *not* a semi-respectable company. They are probably one of the most respectable company out there. I don't see how they are only "semi". 


Rockford is not below Audiobahn, no matter how you put it. Rockford is higher quality than Audiobahn and they spend less money on chroming than audiobahn. Guess where the money goes into? Mainly R&D. Now don't say I hate audiobahn, because I don't. I use to own the AW1000EU when thezeb.com had them on sale a few years ago. Great little sub until I blew it (rated at 600w, sent it only 400w). 

The Audiobahn does _not_ play every note like how it should be played. If it did, he world's best SQ car would have used them years ago. I don't even know any that took first place, let alone enter the final (Maybe someone did?). If the audiobahn does play all the notes like you said, I am scared to hear how it reporduces bad recording. BOOM BOOM bass isn't the best type of bass to listen for accuracy. Put the subwoofers in the IASCA comp and see how well they do in transient response and THD distortion. I can guarantee you it's not going to be pretty (unless you play them at a super low volume and EQ the hell out of it to get a flatter freq. response. 

I'm not sure how high excursion will help out in reproducing notes, especially with a traditional overhung motor like the AB High Excursion. Infact, as excursion increases with a parabolic BL curve, your Total Harmonic Distortion factor will skyrocket because of BL compression. How does that aid in Sound Quality reproduction?

But if loud fart is all you're concerned about, the Rockford Power HX2 and the Rockford Type RF will eat up any Audiobahn available. If you live anywhere in southern california, I would be glad to take on your challenge, except using 1 15" instead of 2 12". $140 subwoofer against the audiobahns? Seems like a fair game to me. 2 12" that I can get will slaughter the audiobahns you have, thats why I'm making it easier and going with a single 15", to give you at least a chance. I probably know more about your drivers than you know them yourself, no offense. 

Working in the car audio store doesn't say much. Anyone can get good at BSing to customers, but where is all the knowledge? I can get my friend to install headunits for years, but when he stops, does he know more if all he does is install headunits? I bet some people must be pro-burger-flippers if they work at McDonalds for 10 years huh? Experience will only help you get better at doing what you're doing, but it isn't going to stuff any other information unless you actually research it. 

If you think making earthquake is what it's all about, then you got into the hobby for the wrong reasons. Subwoofers were made to reproduce the lower octave for the frequency spectrum, not to shake my nexy door's neighbor windows. Not everything revolves around SPL. 

I especially love the comment about how your subs will hit the lows better than the other system. sr20dem0n's e12a alone will get down all the way to 12hz FLAT (in the right box) before a natural rolloff occurs. How's that for getting low? I can bet that his e12a alone will hit 15hz louder than your 2 12"s can. 

So to sum it up:

*Audiobahn*
_Pro:_
-cheap
-loud fart (for it's purpose)
-bling bling chrome

_Con:_
-cheap 
-loud fart 
-bling bling

*Rockford*
_Pro:_
-loud
-decent sound quality
-higher quality
-less bling bling

_Con:_
-decent sound quality
-less bling bling
-more expensive

Rockford>Audiobahn 

...in terms of SPL performance and sound quality


----------



## vrmchh3z (Jan 20, 2004)

i am basing my comments off of the system that i have . second of all the power hx2 are about 100 $ more than what i paid for my subs and every fosgate system that i have ever heard around the pricerange of my system hasnt been as clear or hit as hard without distortion. so i would be glad to here a fosgate system around the same price as mine that sound better because trust me if i did i would probably change the entire setup of my car. as for the jl coment im sorry i was being a dick and was in a very argumentitive mood. i do think that jl is a respectible company as a matter of fact i have 4 jl12dub3 ver2 in my gti and i think they are great. im sorry to everone for tlking so much trash i was semi drunk ok really drunk the past few times i have posted and wasnt really myself. so im sry. but i really would like to here the jl system because i would seriosly rethink mine if i felt the same way you did.


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

Hmm 4 JL 12" in a GTI? Where did you manage to stick them?


----------



## vrmchh3z (Jan 20, 2004)

i da back i had the back seats removed specifically for comp purposes the gti itself is an old pos that i thought would be fun to mess round with its an 85.


----------



## vrmchh3z (Jan 20, 2004)

actually its quit easy to do and the shape of the car is great for comp.


----------



## GSteg (Jan 27, 2004)

well thats good. Thought you really meant what you said. 

Now then... lets all go and :cheers:


----------



## vrmchh3z (Jan 20, 2004)

sounds good to me but hopefully this time i wont be shuch an ass hole


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Hahaha Il buy u a drink...Make sure the bartender cuts u off! :cheers:


----------



## SentraDreams (Apr 22, 2005)

*Juice man... its all about the juice*

Its all about the juice. String some capacitors, get a better alternator, a second or even third battery, it all depends on how much you want the car shaking. Use a high guage lead, try 8, and a solid ground. I can't stress enough a SOLID ground. You'll never have a problem if its done right.


----------

